# i need a women's opinion



## lilray2988 (Oct 13, 2011)

ok im 22 my wife is 21 we have 2 beautiful boys oldest one is 2 me and my wife got into a huge fight and she got an op on me and its about to be dropped and she said i need to change and im changing and she was willing to talk to me about it and i relized that i messed up and relized everything i did wrong but i think it might be to late tho. i tried to tell her that i am changing and and she keeps saying im going to change enough to get her back and return to the way i used to be like i have before and i know i can change for good and she keeps saying i cant. im still planning to take to out to a dinner and a movie and take her to the park were she had prom and play some music and try to get her to dance like prom and try to remind her y she fell in love with me. she has said before she wants the guy she went to prom with and i need help how do i get her back she said she wants a divorce after 3 of my family members was harrassing her. and i blew up on all 3 of them


----------



## dazedbeauty (Sep 25, 2010)

You aren't being very specific on what it is that your wife is so upset about. I think that it makes a difference as to what it is she was dealing with. If it was infidelity, drugs, porn, laziness, lack of providing.... all of these are different problems and have different consequences.


----------



## lilray2988 (Oct 13, 2011)

ook maybe this will help she has cheated on me with her ex 2 times and i was texting females things i should of and porn is a problem she watches it with me but some times i watched it myself and she said i didnt help her much around our apt. and lack of a job i was lookin and couldnt find one.


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

I know i'm not a lady, but is this a troll post?

Okay, for the sake of advice sake, i will assume its not. Liked Dazedbeauty mentioned earlier... you still haven't actually said what you did why she's ready to leave. I mean if she's the one having affairs, then it sounds like she needs to be the one who needs to get her life together. If she's 21... with 2 kids by you already, and she's cheating... then it sounds like she doesn't need you. If you aren't working, she definately doesn't need your money. And if she's sleeping with somebody else, she definately doesn't need you p-nis. 

This may be one of those situations where you guys married before she or the both of you were mature enough to handle grown up responsibilites. You don't have to be an adult to have a child, but you have to be and adult to raise one.


----------



## lilray2988 (Oct 13, 2011)

ok first wats a troll post and second i did say y she left me and she did cheat and she has admitted to me and i forgave her for that


----------

